# It does get better



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

I am 46, married childless and happy. My husband and I spent eight years undergoing investigations and assistance  so we could have a child. We didn't we were heartbroken. We struggled for three years with two separations. We could not seperate our love for each other from our failure to be parents. We had to learn to feel young again, to be happy again. We did this in different ways me by doing 'things' him by speaking to a therapist. We reunited two years ago and realise how important are to each other and to our friends and family. We will always regret not being parents but  time has given us perspective . I never thought I would be able to say that. It does not negate the time treatments pain and expense we went through to say this but now I can say we have both got to the stage where we can be happy and enjoy life and living. This forum provided me with so much support during the tough times I just want you all to know that their is life and a very good one when fertility fails.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you epona. I am so pleased for you and appreciate the message.
Well done on working through it and coming out the other side.
X


----------

